# Thumping under front-end



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

A couple of days ago I noticed a slight thumping noise coming from the front-end when driving. It seems to happen most when the passenger-side wheel goes over small pavement irregularities (i.e. cracks, ripples, etc.). I just had my OEM alloys put back on for the summer a few days ago, but I checked the wheel nuts and they're all snug, so I don't think that has anything to do with this noise...

Has anyone seen or heard of this before???


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have a similar noise. sounds kind of like a wobbly wheel, right? mine started after i installed springs. i tightened down the strut bolt and it helped a bit, but the noise came back. i think it is strut related, but not sure of the exact cause. im planning on getting new shocks and struts this summer hoping that it will solve the problem (and give me better handling).


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The 03 350z have a similar prob that turns out to be a A-arm bolt out of torque spec.

Sounds like something similar. I'd take it in, probably not unsafe, but should be looked at by a mechanic.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> The 03 350z have a similar prob that turns out to be a A-arm bolt out of torque spec.
> 
> Sounds like something similar. I'd take it in, probably not unsafe, but should be looked at by a mechanic.


Yeah, I guess I'll take it into the NI$$AN dealer just to be sure.. *sigh* :banhump:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

let us know what they do or dont do for you...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I took it to the Nissan dealership, and the service manager took it for a quick spin around the block. When he came back, he said it was do obvious he heard it going up the ramp out of the service dept. (located underground).

They think the problem is the passenger-side strut, that perhaps it's leaked some or all of its pressurized gas out. I'm going to make an appointment to leave the car with them all-day Thursday, and they're going to replace it under warranty for me.

Thanks for everyone's input so far. I'll post an update after the work is done.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i wish i could do that, but they would tell me that it was because i lowered the car and thus not be covered by warranty :thumbdwn:


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Altimas are notorious for having strut problems, I had one go on my 05 with only 4000 miles on it.

Its a design defect that Nissan cant seem to fix, and I have no idea why.

Here check this thread, it talks alot about it.

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169407


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, dropped the car off at 8:30 this morning. They said it would be ready by 4pm, but that they'd call me in any case. Well, they did call, but not to tell me it's ready, rather to tell me they never got around to working on my car today, and asking if I could leave it overnight!

It's not such a big deal for me to be without my car, since I have a company fleet vehicle (with huge decals all over it) that I can use. But it's not particularly convenient, as it's really not for personal use, and plus I can't flip the bird to anyone while driving! j/k

The guy said they'd have it done tomorrow morning, so we'll see what happens.... maybe I should ask for a free oil change or something for my trouble???


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

ahh...the nissan service dept. looks like they are up to their old trick for sure


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I got the car back this morning.. yes, that's right, SATURDAY morning. I dropped the car off to them on Thursday morning at 8:30am on the dot. The first day they obviously never bothered to work on my car (see prev. post). I'm guessing they replaced the strut yesterday, but nobody bothered to call me, and by the time I got home and called them, it was 10 minutes to closing time for the service dept.

They said they're not open on the weekends, and I told them I want my car back for the weekend. So they said they'd leave the keys and info with the sales dept. I went there at 9am this morning, and the sales manager took me into the service dept, got the keys, but couldn't find the paperwork, and said it would be mailed to me.

The only good that came out of the whole ordeal is that they actually did manage to fix the thumping noise. I'm not sure if they decided it actually was the strut and replaced it, or if they found another cause, as I don't yet have the paperwork, so I'll have to wait to figure that out (or call them).

Thanks for everyone's input.. very helpful!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

agentbook said:


> Altimas are notorious for having strut problems, I had one go on my 05 with only 4000 miles on it.


I'm not far behind ya bud, only 14,500km on mine (9,062 mi for those not familiar with the global metric standard  ).


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Some guy from the dealership called me yesterday and left about three messages saying my car is ready for pickup. I called him back and said "Uhm, you know I picked up the car like 6 days ago, right?". I guess they don't bother to know if the car is *actually* in the lot. But I wish I could have seen the expression on his face, because he sure sounded embarassed over the phone... ROTFL!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, it's been over a week since I had the strut replaced. And so far there's been no recurrance of the thumping/clunking over pavement ruts *knock wood*. I guess we'll have to see how long this one last. My luck is that the other strut will fail now...


----------



## Eightysixit (May 1, 2005)

I too had to have my drivers side front strut replaced on my 2005 Altima 3.5 SL at 7800 miles. 

Is a front end alignment required after a strut replacement? I was told that it wasn't necessary on the Altima... All I know is that it started pulling slightly to the left after they replaced my strut.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Eightysixit said:


> Is a front end alignment required after a strut replacement? I was told that it wasn't necessary on the Altima... All I know is that it started pulling slightly to the left after they replaced my strut.


Hrmm... so far as I know there's only one adjustment on the front suspensions, that being toe in/out, and it's set by the tie-rods. Perhaps somebody with more knowledge can shed light on this question.


----------

